# نص وثيقة  القديس جيروم التى يعتبرها المسلمون دليلا على تحريف الانجيل والتعليق عليها



## جورج مايكل (30 أغسطس 2008)

بأسم المسيح الهى 
اليكم نص وثيقة  القديس جيروم التى يعتبرها المسلمون دليلا على تحريف الانجيل والتعليق عليها

 " المجلد الأول من أعمال الراهب جيروم
 بداية المقدمة
 حول مراجعة نصوص الأناجيل الربعة
 إلى قداسة البابا داماز ، من جيروم،
         تحثني على أن أقوم بتحويل عمل قديم لأخرج منه بعمل جديد ، وتريد منى أن أكون حكماً على نُسخ كل تلك النصوص الإنجيلية المتناثرة في العالم ، وأن أختار  منها وأقرر ما هي تلك التي حادت أو تلك التي هي أقرب حقا من النص اليوناني. 
         أنها مهمة ورعة، لكنها مغامرة خطرة إذ سيتعيّن علىّ تغيير أسلوب العالم 
 القديم وأعيده إلى الطفولة. وأن أقوم بالحكم على الآخرين يعنى في نفس الوقت 
 أنهم سيحكمون فيه على عملي.فمن من العلماء أو حتى من الجهلاء، حينما سيمسك 
 بكتابي بين يديه ويلحظ التغيير الذي وقع فيه ، بالنسبة للنص الذي اعتاد قراءته ، لن يصيح بالشتائم ضدي ويتهمني بأنني مزور ومدنس للمقدسات ، لأنني  تجرأت وأضفت ، وغيّرت، وصححت في هذه الكتب القديمة ؟

        وحيال مثل هذه الفضيحة ، هناك شيئان يخففان من روعي ،

 الأمر الأول : أنك أنت  الذي أمرتنى بذلك ؛ 
والأمر الثانى : إن ما هو ضلال لا يمكن أن يكون حقاً. 
 وهو ما تقره أقذع الألسنة شراسة. وإذا كان علينا أن نضفي بعض المصداقية على 
 مخطوطات الترجمة اللاتينية ، ليقل لنا أعداؤنا أيها أصوب ، لأن هناك من 
 الأناجيل بعدد الاختلافات بين نصوصها. ولماذا لا يروقهم أن أقوم بالتصويب 
 اعتماداً على المصادر اليونانية لتصويب الأجزاء التي أساء فهمها المترجمون 
 الجهلاء ، أو بدلوها بسوء نية ، أو حتى قام بعض الأدعياء بتعديلها.

         وإذا كان علينا دمج المخطوطات، فما يمنع أن نرجع ببساطة إلى الأصول 
 اليونانية ونبعد بذلك عن أخطاء الترجمات السيئة أو التعديلات غير الموفقة من 
 جانب الذين تصوروا أنهم علماء، أو الإضافات التي أدخَلها الكتبة النعسانين ؟ 
 إنني لا أتحدث هنا عن العهد القديم والترجمة السبعينية باللغة اليونانية التي 
 لم تصلنا إلا بعد ثلاث ترجمات متتالية من العبرية إلى اليونانية ثم إلى 
 اللاتينية. ولا أود أن ابحث هنا ما الذي سيقوله أكويلاّ أو سيماك ، أو لماذا 
 آثر تيودوسيان إختيار موقف الوسط بين المترجمين القدامى والحداث. لذلك سأعتمد على الترجمة التي يمكن أن يكون قد عرفها الحواريون.

         وأتحدث الآن عن العهد الجديد، المكتوب بلا شك باللغة اليونانية فيما عدا 
 إنجيل متّى الذي كان قد استعان أولا بالعبرية لنشره في منطقة اليهودية. إن 
 هذا الإنجيل يختلف يقيناً عن الذي بلُغتنا نظرا لتعدد المصادر التي استعانوا 
 بها لتكوينه. وقد آثرت أن ارجع إلى نص أساسي ، فلا أود الإستعانة بترجمات 
 المدعوان لوشيانوس أو هزيكيوس التي يدافع عنها البعض بضراوة عن غير وجه حق، واللذان لم يكن من حقهما مراجعة لا العهد القديم بعد ترجمة السبعين ، ولا أن 
 يقوما بمراجعة النصوص الجديدة. فالنصوص الإنجيلية التي وصلتنا بلغات شعوب 
 مختلفة توضح مدى الأخطاء التي بها. وإذا كنت قد قمت بذلك بالنسبة للنسخ 
 المكتوبة بلغتنا فلا بد وأن أعترف بأنني لم أستفد منها شيئاً.

 وهذه المقدمة المتواضعة تقترح أن يكون ترتيب الأناجيل الإسمي على النحو 
 التالي :متّى ، مرقس ، لوقا ، ويوحنا. وقد تمت مراجعتها من عدة مخطوطات 
 يونانية قديمة.وهي لا تبعد كثيرا عن فحوى النسخ اللاتينية. فلم أقم إلا بتصويب الأجزاء التي بدت  بعيدة عن المعنى الحقيقي وتركت الأجزاء الأخرى كما 
 وصلتنا في صياغتها البدائية و وضعت حرف (ب). أما الترجمات التي قام بها 
 يوسبيوس من القيصرية ، المقسمة إلى عشرة أجزاء ، وفقا لأمونيوس السكندرى ، 
 فقد ترجمتها إلى لغتنا التزاما بالمعنى اليوناني فحسب. وإن كان هناك أي فضولي 
 يود معرفة الأجزاء المتماثلة أو المتفردة أو التي تختلف تماما عن تقسيمة 
 العشرة يمكنه معرفة ذلك. لأن الأخطاء قد تراكمت مع الوقت في كتبنا، وهو ما 
 يجعل إنجيل ما يتفاوت عن الآخر، وأشرت إليه بحرف (ح).

         لقد وقعت أخطاء عند محاولة التوفيق بينها، لذلك ترى خلطاً شديداً في الترجمات اللاتينية. فأحد الكتبة قد قال أكثر وفي الآخر قد أضافوا إذا تصوروا 
 أنه أقل. وأن مرقس في أجزاء كثيرة ينقل عن لوقا ومتّى ، وأن متّى ينقل عن 
 يوحنا ومرقس ، بينما كان كل إنجيل يحتفظ بما يخصه فحسب. فكل واحد منهم قد نقل عن الإنجيل الذي وقع في يده. لذلك عند قراءة الكشف الذي أقترحه لن يكون هناك أي خلط وسيتم التعرف على المتشابه بينها وعلى ما يخص كل منها بعد أن استبعدت الخلط والأخطاء.

 ففي الكشف الأول يوجد توافق بين الأناجيل الأربعة متّى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا. 
 وفي الثانى لا يوجد توافق إلا بين متّى ومرقس ولوقا ، وفي الثالث بين متّى 
 ولوقا ويوحنا ، وفي الرابع بين متّى ومرقس ويوحنا، وفي الخامس بين متّى 
 ولوقا ، وفي السادس بين متّى ومرقس ، وفي السابع بين متّى ويوحنا ، وفي 
 الثامن بين لوقا ومرقس، وفي التاسع بين لوقا ويوحنا. و في العاشر ستجد كل مل 
 هو خاص بكل إنجيل ولا يوجد في الأناجيل الأخرى. و في كل إنجيل على حدة هناك أجزاء متفاوتة الطول كلما ابتعدنا عن التوافق.

        الرقم سيكون باللون السود ، وسيتضمن رقماً آخر تحته بالأحمر، لكي يدل في أي إنجيل يوجد ذلك الجزء المعنى. فعند فتح الكتاب ومحاولة معرفة أي فصل ينتمي لهذه الترجمة أو تلك فإن ذلك سيتضح فوراً من الرقم الذي أضفته من أسفل. وعند الرجوع إلى بداية الطبعة التي توجد فيها القوائم معاً وبفضل اسم الترجمة 
 المحدد في بداية كل إنجيل يتم العثور على رقم كاتبه مع العناوين المختلفة لكل 
 منهم. ويوجد بجوار هذا الأخير أسماء الفقرات المماثلة. وهكذا يمكن الإطلاع 
 على الأرقام الموجودة في نفس الفصل. وما أن تتم معاينة هذه المعلومات يمكن 
 التوصل إلى كل واحد مع مراعاة الأرقام التي تم تحديدها يمكن معرفة الأجزاء 
 المتشابهة أو المتماثلة(ب).

 أرجو أن تكون بخير في المسيح وألا تنسانى يا قداسة البابا


التعليق :
نجد هنا القديس جيروم ينتقد أخطاء الترجمات والمترجمين القدامى وان الصعوبه تكمن فى اناس تعودوا على القراءة من ترجمات معينه وبالتالى سينتقدوا ترجمته الجديده 
فيقول مالمانع ان ألجأ الى النصوص اليونانيه أى اللغه الاصليه التى كتبت بها الاناجيل 
ويقول
 وهذه المقدمة المتواضعة تقترح أن يكون ترتيب الأناجيل الإسمي على النحو 
 التالي :متّى ، مرقس ، لوقا ، ويوحنا. وقد تمت مراجعتها من عدة مخطوطات 
 يونانية قديمة.

اذا القديس جيروم يتحدث عن اخطاء فى الترجمات القديمه وليس عن أخطاء فى الاصل اليونانى ونحن نعلم ان الاناجيل كتبت باللغه اليونانيه ونظرا لأنه مدقق رجع الى هذه المخطوطات اليونانيه وقام باختيار أقرب ترجمه الى اليونانيه وصححها فى ضوء هذه المخطوطات اليونانيه


----------



## ابن الكلمة (30 أغسطس 2008)

*يدوم صليبك أخى جورج مايكل :smi102:

هذه الوثيقة التى ذكرتها د. زينب عبد العزيز ، و استشهد بها د. زغلول النجار فى الحقيقة أنها لا تثبت اى شئ عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس فكما وضح أخى جورج مايكل أن القديس جيروم يتحدث عن الترجمات اللاتينية الغير دقيقة و لكن الأصل اليونانى موجود و على أساسه سيقوم بترجمته .

و إن سمحت لى أن أضيف بعض المعلومات التى وجدتها على موقع  منتدي منظمة مسيحى الشرق الأوسط  ليكون الموضوع متكاملا مفيدا للجميع .


أولا : صورة المخطوطة 

صورة رقمية من الوجه الاول من الرسالة:







صورة رقمية من الوجه الثاني من الرسالة :






صورة رقمية من الوجه الاخير من الرسالة :






ثانيا : تحليل الرسالة 

رسالة القديس جيروم الى داماسوس الاول بابا روما (383 ميلادية) القرن الرابع الميلادي:

بطلب من داماسوس الاول بابا روما قام القديس جيروم بترجمة الكتاب المقدس من لغاته الاصلية الى اللغة اللاتينية:

العهد القديم من العبرية - العهد الجديد من اليونانية

لم تكن هذه الترجمة اللاتينية هي الاولى من نوعها بل كانت هناك ترجمات كثيرة لاتينية للكتاب المقدس. و قد بدأت ترجمة الكتاب المقدس بعهديه الى اللغة اللاتينية من القرن الثاني.

و تشير كتب التاريخ الكنسي ان العلامة ترتليان احد الاباء اللاتين من القرن الثاني الميلادى انه كان يترجم الايات التي يتقبسها من الكتاب المقدس من لغتها الاصلية الى اللاتينية.

كما كان القديس كبريان الشهيد من ضمن الاباء اللاتين من القرن الثالث الميلادي الذين الفوا كتبا باللغة اللاتينية تحتوي على اقتباسات من الكتاب المقدس.

ايضا القديس اغسطينوس احد الاباء اللاتين من القرن الرابع الميلادي كان يقتبس من الكتاب المقدس باللغة اللاتينية.

عرفت جميع الترجمات اللاتينية و كتابات الاباء باللغة اللاتينية بـ اللاتيني القديم ( VITUS LATINUS) 

و قد انتشرت الترجمات اللاتينية القديمة في شمال افريقيا حيث كانت اللغة اللاتينية هي اللغة الاولى للسكان. فيما يعرف باللاتيني الافريقي (African Latin).

بينما في اوروبا كان الكتاب المقدس مازال يقرأ باللغة اليونانية بالرغم من ان اللغة اللاتينية هي لغة التخاطب العامية بين الناس

حيث نجد ان هيبوليتوس كاهن روما كان يكتب مؤلفاته باللغة اليونانية في القرن الثالث الميلادي.

ثم انتشرت الترجمات اللاتينية في اوروبا بعد ذلك فيما يعرف بـ اللاتيني الاوروبي (European Latin).

الا انه ظهرت ترجمات لاتينية كثيرة قام بها مترجمين بغير دراية بعمليات الترجمة الدقيقة فظهرت ترجمات معيبة او غير دقيقة او تحتوى على اخطاء

اختلاف القراءات ظهر في الترجمة اللاتينية و ليس في الاصول اليونانية بسبب:

1- تشعبها ما بين افريقي و اوروبي

2- تكليف مترجمين غير اكفاء بعملية الترجمة

3- نشوء ترجمات لاتينية غير دقيقة

بالرغم من ظهور الترجمة اللاتينية الفولجاتا ( (VOLGATEالتى قم بترجمتها القديس جيروم بالقرن الرابع الميلادي الا انه استمر استخدام الترجمات اللاتينية القديمة في افريقيا حتى القرن الخامس و السادس الميلادى.

مازالت توجد مخطوطات باللغة اللاتينية القديمة باقية حتى الان.

تحليل الرسالة:

(1) 

You urge me to make a new work from the old, and that I might sit as a kind of judge over the versions of ******ure dispersed throughout the whole world, and that I might resolve which among such vary, and which of these they may be which truly agree with the Greek​.

قام القديس جيروم بترجمة الكتاب المقدس الى اللغة اللاتينية الفولجاتا و اعتبارها عمل حديث كما اعتبر الترجمة اللاتينية المعاصرة عمل قديم.

هنا يشعر القديس جيروم بانه كقاضي يحكم على الترجمات الكتاب المقدس التي انتشرت في جميع انحاء العالم.

ثم يأتى دور القديس جيروم بمحاولة الفصل بين الترجمات غير الدقيقة و الترجمات التى تتفق بالحقيقة مع النص اليوناني

(2)

Pious work, yet perilous presumption, to change the old and aging language of the world , to carry it back to infancy, for to judge others is to invite judging by all of them​.

انه عمل ورع و تقي ما قام به القديس جيروم حيث صنع من العتيق جديدا استعادة حيوية وشباب لغة العالم القديم.

هنا ويقبل القديس جيروم انتقاد الاخرين له 

(3)

Is there indeed any learned or unlearned man, who when he picks up the volume in his hand, and takes a single taste of it, and sees what he will have read to differ, might not instantly raise his voice, calling me a forger, proclaiming me now to be a sacrilegious man, that I might dare to add, to change, or to correct anything in the old books​?

هنا يضع القديس جيروم الصورة كاملة امام الباب داماسوس و يعلن انه قد لا يستسيغ الناس الترجمة اللاتينية الجديدة ( الفولجاتا ) و قد يتهمه الاخرين انه قد اضاف او غير او صحح في الكتب القديمة ( اللاتينية القديمة).

هذا العمل كان لابد منه حيث كانت المخطوطات اللاتينية القديمة تحتوى على تعبيرات غير دقيقة في ترجمتها 

(4)

Against such infamy I am consoled by two causes: that it is you, who are the highest priest, who so orders, and truth is not to be what might vary, as even now I am vindicated by the witness of slanderers​.

يتعزى القديس جيروم بانه لم يفعل ذلك من نفسه بل بامر من البابا داماسوس شخصيا كما انه قد تبرر بشهادة اناس من مشوهي السمعة حيث اشادوا بترجمته

(5)

If indeed faith is administered by the Latin version, they might respond by which, for they are nearly as many as the books! If, however, truth is to be a seeking among many, why do we not now return to the Greek originals to correct those mistakes which either through faulty translators were set forth, or through confident but unskilled were wrongly revised, or through sleeping ***ibes either were added or were changed​?

يصرح القديس جيروم بان اذا كان الايمان مدبر في الترجمة اللاتينية فعلينا الرجوع الى الاصول اليونانية لتصحيح الاخطاء الواردة في الترجمة اللاتينية اما عن طريق:

1- خطأ المترجمين
2- خطأ المراجعين
3- سهو النساخ

(6)

Certainly, I do not discuss the Old Testament, which came from the Seventy Elders in the Greek language, changing in three steps until it arrived with us [Hebrew > Greek > Latin​]. 

لم يناقش القديس جيروم العهد القديم الذى وصل الينا عن الترجمة السبعينية ( السبعين شيخا ) بامر من بطليموس الثاني في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد.

و قد مر العهد القديم بثلاث مراحل هي : العبرية ( اللغة الاصلية ) ثم اليونانية ( السبعينية ) القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد ثم اللاتينية ( الفولجاتا للقديس جيروم ) القرن الرابع الميلادي.

(7)

Nor do I seek what Aquila, or what Symmachus may think, or why Theodotion may walk the middle of the road between old and new. This may be the true translation which the Apostles have approved​.

لا يعلق القديس جيروم على افكار اكويلا او سيماخوس او لماذا اتخذ ثيودوتون طريقا وسطا بين القديم و الجديد لانه قد تكون ترجمتهم هي الترجمة الصحيحة و المقبولة عند الرسل.

(8)

I now speak of the New Testament, which is undoubtedly Greek, except the Apostle Matthew, who had first set forth the Gospel of Christ in Hebrew letters in Judea​. 

يصرح القديس جيروم بان العهد الجديد لا ريب في انه مكتوب باللغة اليونانية ماعدا انجيل متى الرسول الذي وضع اولا انجيل المسيح بالحروف العبرية في اليهودية.

(9)

This (Testament) certainly differs in our language, and is led in the way of different streams; it is necessary to seek the single fountainhead.​
يشير القديس جيروم الى ان انجيل متى العبرى يختلف في لغته العبرية عن اللغة اللاتينية و انه يجب الرجوع الى المصدر الاساسي الوحيد للكتاب المقدس

(10)

I pass over those books which are called by the name of Lucian and Hesychius, for which a few men wrongly claim authority, who anyway were not allowed to revise either in the Old Instrument after the Seventy Translators, or to pour out revisions in the New; with the ******ures previously translated into the languages of many nations, the additions may now be shown to be false​.

يشير القديس جيروم الى عبوره على مجموعة من الكتب منسوبة الى لوسيان و هيسيخيوس الذين لم يسمح لهم بتعديل العهد القديم او الجديد 

(11)

Therefore, this present little preface promises only the four Gospels, the order of which is Matthew, Mark, Luke, John, revised in comparison with only old Greek books​.

يشير القديس الى مقدمته التى وضعها الخاصة بالاناجيل الاربعة بالترتيب التالى: متى و مرقس و لوقا و يوحنا و انه قام بتنقيحها من الاصول اليونانية فقط.

(12)

They do not disagree with many familiar Latin readings, as we have kept our pen in control, but only those in which the sense will have been seen to have changed (from the Greek) are corrected; the rest remain as they have been.​
يصرح القديس جيروم بانه وضع قلمه تحت السيطرة ما عدا القراءات التى اختلفت اعاد صياغتها من الاصل اليوناني اما باقي المقدمة فظل كما هو


الرب يكون معك و يباركك . *


----------



## صوت الرب (30 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع أكثر من رائع ...
سأقرأه بدقة و تمعن ...
شكرا لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للاخوة الاحباء جورج مايكل و ابن الكلمة 

فهذا الموضوع اضافة رائعة للرد على الشبهات .

مع محبتي


----------



## enass (30 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا ع الموضوع الرائع

قال الرب الارض والسماء تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول*


----------



## ابن الكلمة (30 أغسطس 2008)

*أشكرك يا نيو مان على كلامك الذى لا يستحقه لأن الفضل فى البداية و النهاية يعود للأخ جورج مايكل . 

الرب يبارككم جميعا .
و على فكرة لقد حاولت نشر موضوع على هذا المنتدى و لم يسمح لى .. فما هو السبب ؟

أخوكم فى المسيحية 
ابن الكلمة *


----------



## جورج مايكل (30 أغسطس 2008)

باسم المسيح الهى
أشكر ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى أعطانى شرفا لا استحقه وهو الدفاع عن كتابه المقدس 
وجعل الاخوه المشرفون يتحنون على ويوافقون على نشر هذا الموضوع 

أشكرك أخى ابن الكلمة على اضافتك الثريه للموضوع 


> أشكرك يا نيو مان على كلامك الذى لا يستحقه لأن الفضل فى البداية و النهاية يعود للأخ جورج مايكل .


الفضل والمجد لله 


> هذه الوثيقة التى ذكرتها د. زينب عبد العزيز


لقد أرسلت لها رد على هذه الوثيقه على ايميلها الخاص (وهو موجود على نفس الموقع الذى نشرت به الوثيقه )ولكن لم ترد على
أم زغزوغ الفشار فهو يحشر أنفه فيما لا يفهم فيه

أشكر الاعضاء المشاركين فى الموضوع  نيو مان وايناس الرب يبارككم


----------



## اغريغوريوس (31 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميلة شكرا ليكم


----------



## شمس المحبه (31 أغسطس 2008)

بعد التحيه ... استاذ جورج .
انت تستدل بشيء ثم تثبت بل وتؤكد بنفسك انه عكس ذالك .
انظر ماتقول لقد اجبت على نفسك بنفسك في موضوعك.



!!انه عمل ورع و تقي ما قام به القديس جيروم حيث صنع من العتيق جديدا استعادة حيوية وشباب لغة العالم القديم.!!


هل الكتاب المقدس ... الذي اتى به الله يحتاج الى استعادة لغه حيوية الشباب اذن انت تطعن في الانجيل بهذا القول. لانك تحكم على الانجيل بهذا الكلام انه ليس كتابا لكل زمان ومكان .
النقطه الاخرى كيف لبشر .ان يتحكم بكتاب مقدس من الله ويجدده!!! ومن خوله السطله بذالك .
ونستنتج ايضا .من موضوعك . انه قد ياتي بالمستقبل . من يجدد للغة شباب عصره .
فبذالك فالانجيل سيتبدل مع مرور الوقت اكثر فاكثر حتى يضيع بالكليه .وبهذا يتشتت بين المجددين له .
فكلن سيجددالانجيل  لعصره اذا ...وهذا دليل للتحريف الذي اسميته تجديد . فكيف اذا يكون كتابا مقدسا اذا غيرت كلماته . لاي سبب .
والسلام لمن اراد الحقيقه ونطق بها من صفاء نيه.


----------



## holiness (31 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
الرب يبارككم ويستخدمكم لمجد اسم المسيح


----------



## Kiril (31 أغسطس 2008)

سيادتك قريت كويس الموضوع؟

تمت ترجمات معيبة .......... و من ثم تم تصحيحها من قبل القديس جيروم
لأن النسخ اليونانية مازالت موجودة و المخطوطات الكثيرة من الكتاب المقدس
فلا يصح ان نقول ان الكتاب المقدس ان هناك ادني شك في تحريفه او تغييره

ثم ترجمة الكتاب المقدس للغة حديثة ليس بعيب........فلا ينفع ان كل المسيحيين يتعلمون اليونانية لقراءة الكتاب............

بركة رب المجد معكم جميعا


----------



## ابن الكلمة (31 أغسطس 2008)

*التعليق على مشاركة شمس النور 

صدقونى عندما قرأت هذه المشاركة سألت نفسى  هل الذى يتحدث هنا قرأ ما كتبه الأخ جورج مايكل حيث يقول :




			بعد التحيه ... استاذ جورج .
انت تستدل بشيء ثم تثبت بل وتؤكد بنفسك انه عكس ذالك .
انظر ماتقول لقد اجبت على نفسك بنفسك في موضوعك.

!!انه عمل ورع و تقي ما قام به القديس جيروم حيث صنع من العتيق جديدا استعادة حيوية وشباب لغة العالم القديم.!!

هل الكتاب المقدس ... الذي اتى به الله يحتاج الى استعادة لغه حيوية الشباب اذن انت تطعن في الانجيل بهذا القول. لانك تحكم على الانجيل بهذا الكلام انه ليس كتابا لكل زمان ومكان .
النقطه الاخرى كيف لبشر .ان يتحكم بكتاب مقدس من الله ويجدده!!! ومن خوله السطله بذالك .
ونستنتج ايضا .من موضوعك . انه قد ياتي بالمستقبل . من يجدد للغة شباب عصره .
فبذالك فالانجيل سيتبدل مع مرور الوقت اكثر فاكثر حتى يضيع بالكليه .وبهذا يتشتت بين المجددين له .
فكلن سيجددالانجيل لعصره اذا ...وهذا دليل للتحريف الذي اسميته تجديد . فكيف اذا يكون كتابا مقدسا اذا غيرت كلماته . لاي سبب .
والسلام لمن اراد الحقيقه ونطق بها من صفاء نيه.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


صدقونى الأمر يدعو للدهشة فالأخ جورج يتحدث عن اللغة اللاتينية و هى لغة ترجم لها الكتاب المقدس و ليست لغة وحيه و نرى أن القديس جيروم يتحدث عن مقارنة الترجمات اللاتينية القديمة بالنص اليونانى الأصلى .

و على فكرة يبدو أنك هاجمت القرآن عن غير قصد فاللغة العربية و التى هى لغة القرآن قد تطورت 
 و سأدع الصور تتحدث :






هذه صورة لمخطوطة قرآنية 






لكثرة الاختلافات سوف نرصد الجزء المكتوب كاملا 

في المخطوطة

من سورة النازعات

مِنْهَا مَاهَا وَمَرْعَيهَا (31) وَالْجِبَالَ أَرْسَيهَا (32) مَتَعًا لَكُمْ وَلِاَنْعَمِكُمْ (33) فَإِذَا جَاَتِ الطَّامَّةُ الْكُبْرَى (34) يَوْمَ يَتَذَكَّرُ الْإِنْسَنُ مَا سَعَى (35) وَبُرِّزَتِ الْجَحِيمُ لِمَنْ يَرَى (36) بأَمَّا مَنْ طَغَى (37) وَآَثَرَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا (38) فَإِنَّ الْجَحِيمَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى (39) وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَابَ مَفامَ رَبِّهِ وَنَهَى النَّفْسَ عَنِ الْهَوَى (40) بإِنَّ الْجَنَّةَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى (41) يَسَْلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَيهَا (42) بِيمَ أَنْتَ مِنْ ذِكْرَيهَا (43) إِلَى رَبِّكَ مُنْتَهَيهَا (44) إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ مُنْذِرُ مَنْ يَخْشَيهَا (45) كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَهَا لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا عَشِيَّةً أَوْ ضُحَيهَا (46) 

عبس

عَبَسَ وَتَوَلَّى (1) أَنْ جَاَهُ الْأَعْمَى (2) وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّهُ يَزَّكَّى (3) أَوْ يَذَّكَّرُ مَتَنْبَعَهُ الذِّكْرَى (4) أَمَّا مَنِ اسْتَغْنَى (5) فَأَنْتَ ..(6)

في القرآن الحالي

من سورة النازعات

مِنْهَا مَاءَهَا وَمَرْعَاهَا (31) وَالْجِبَالَ أَرْسَاهَا (32) مَتَاعًا لَكُمْ وَلِأَنْعَامِكُمْ (33) فَإِذَا جَاءَتِ الطَّامَّةُ الْكُبْرَى (34) يَوْمَ يَتَذَكَّرُ الْإِنْسَانُ مَا سَعَى (35) وَبُرِّزَتِ الْجَحِيمُ لِمَنْ يَرَى (36) فَأَمَّا مَنْ طَغَى (37) وَآَثَرَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا (38) فَإِنَّ الْجَحِيمَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى (39) وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ وَنَهَى النَّفْسَ عَنِ الْهَوَى (40) فَإِنَّ الْجَنَّةَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى (41) يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا (42) فِيمَ أَنْتَ مِنْ ذِكْرَاهَا (43) إِلَى رَبِّكَ مُنْتَهَاهَا (44) إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ مُنْذِرُ مَنْ يَخْشَاهَا (45) كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَهَا لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا عَشِيَّةً أَوْ ضُحَاهَا (46) 

عبس

عبَسَ وَتَوَلَّى (1) أَنْ جَاءَهُ الْأَعْمَى (2) وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّهُ يَزَّكَّى (3) أَوْ يَذَّكَّرُ فَتَنْفَعَهُ الذِّكْرَى (4) أَمَّا مَنِ اسْتَغْنَى (5) فَأَنْتَ لَهُ تَصَدَّى (6)

*****************************************************

ما نراه من اختلافات بين المخطوطة القرآنية وطبقا لعلم المخطوطات هو ما يسمى متغيرات لفظية أو Variants في النص أو المخطوطة 

وهو ما ينتج عن أخطاء النسخ أو أخطاء الهجاء ، أو اختلافات طرق الكتابة والهجاء من عصر إلى الآخر

فيبدو أن اللغة العربية هى التى تطورت .*


----------



## ابن الكلمة (31 أغسطس 2008)

*التعليق على شمس المحبة 2  

فى البدء أرجو المعذرة لكتابة الاسم خطأ و صدقونى أنه عن غير قصد .....

و الآن دعونا نكمل بحثنا عن تطور اللغة العربية .

يقول الأستاذ صلاح منتصر :

" فى الوقت الذى يجمع فيه علماء اللغة العربية ، على أن العربية لم تتخذ ثوبها الذى نزل به القرآن إلا قبل 150 سنة على الأكثر من بداية الدعوة إلى الإسلام "

" يمضى شريف الشوباشى خطوة أبعد و يقول إنه و قد تأكد أن اللغة العربية تنتمى إلى العصر الجاهلى ، فإن الله تخيرها لتنزيل رسالته كى يفهمها القوم . فسما الله بها إلى أعلى مراتب الإعجاز ، إلا أنها أساسا كلغة من صنع  الإنسان و ليست هابطة من السماء كما يريد البعض . و هو ما يجعلنى أطالب ـ هكذا يقول الشوباشى و هذا هو الهدف من الكتاب ـ بإعادة النظر فى القواعد الأساسية للغة العربية لتصبح أداة فعالة لتفجير طاقات العقل العربى . " 

" و لهذا فإن اللغة العربية فى الحاجة إلى عمليات عاجلة للعودة بها إلى الصبا و الحفاظ على العربية يستوجب العمل على تطويرها دون إبطاء حتى تواكب متطلبات العصر فى الصياغة و المفردات و قواعد النحو و الصرف .. و لكن كيف ؟ " *


----------



## Copty- (31 أغسطس 2008)

*صدقونى ياخوتى بيهاجموا الانجيل بشراسة وبدون علم لكن لهذا الكتاب اله قوى اشكر اخوتى ابن الكلمة واخى جورج مايكل على المجهود الجبار *


----------



## peace_86 (31 أغسطس 2008)

*يتمجد اسم الله الظاهر في الجسد*​


----------



## peace_86 (31 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى من الادارة حذف جميع الردود الخارجة عن الموضوع من مسلمين كانوا او مسيحيين


----------



## Basilius (31 أغسطس 2008)

كالعادة 
واحد مسلم يخش يكتب مداخلة ملهاش اي علاقة بالموضوع اساسا 
شمس المحبة ... مداخلاتك كلها تتوية و لا تمت للموضوع بصلة 
يغلق


----------

